# Polar: Trailer zum neuen Netflix-Action-Krimi



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Polar: Trailer zum neuen Netflix-Action-Krimi* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Polar: Trailer zum neuen Netflix-Action-Krimi*


----------



## floppyexe (9. Januar 2019)

Jawoll endlich Kino ohne ins Kino zu müssen.


----------

